# Help with TCD140 300gb upgrade



## level42 (Apr 16, 2002)

Hello all,

I have been at this for 2 days, and i figure i am just missing out on something small, but i need some help now. 

My TCD140 tivo died, so i needed to add a new drive, and get this sucker back up and recording. I decided on a 300gb Seagate drive, and set about my business. Here is what i have tried:

1. obtain TCD140 image, software v 4.0.XXX
1.5. boot off of PTV upgrade CDROM (note: this does not specifially list the 140 as being supported, could this be a problem?)
2. mfsrestore -s 192 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd
3. after it finished: tpip -s /dev/hdd
4. finish guided setup, then connect again and get new software
5. reboot
6. upgrade finishes, then badness starts

Right now i get the following:

Welcome -> just a few minutes more -> reboot -> see welcome

Anyone have any ideas for me? i have searched for a long time now, and have seen people doing the same things just fine, so i am stuck. 

any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks
Bill


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

Not enough information given to determine problem. How are all drives hooked up to computer? Was image copied to c: drive? List the all the linux steps, one by one. You need to mount the drive with the image which you may or may not have done.


----------



## level42 (Apr 16, 2002)

ok, sorry about that! here are my exact setup and steps:

/dev/hda - windows drive
/dev/hdb - fat32 w/image
/dev/hdc - secondary master - CDROM
/dev/hdd - new seagate 300gb drive

Steps:

1. boot from CDROM
2. hit enter 2 times to get to prompt
3. mkdir /mnt/dos
4. mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/dos
5. mfsrestore -s 192 -r 4 -xzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd
5a. restore completed 100% and 285 hours added
6. tpip -s /dev/hdd
6a. swap initialized 192mb
7. ctrl-alt-delete
8. remove drive
9. put drive into TiVo
10. plug in
11. start guided setup
12. complete, all data fully loaded
13. connect via phone line
14. download update, loaded, pending restart
15. restart recorder
16. boot, reboot, boot into 7.X, this may take a few hours
17. reboot, welcome, just a few minutes more (orange TiVo screen)
18. reboot, go to 17

I have tried the restore a couple of different ways, but every time after i get the 7.x software, it starts with #17. Needless to say, this is a long time to find out that my whole effort has failed (5-6 hours each time).


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

TiVo OS 4 does not work with LBA48. Restore without -x. Upgrade to OS 7.x. Make a backup of it so you have a 7.x image for the future. Then repeat your original steps with that 7.x image.


----------



## level42 (Apr 16, 2002)

Thanks C3, my first try was with the following:

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd

but then i didn't do the tpip -s /dev/hdd, or set it to the larger swap file.

Do you think that the failure once it was upgraded was because of the incompatibility with LBA48 in the 4.0 version? I ask this because it appeared to work just fine in V4.0, and only died on the upgrade to V7.X

if i follow the steps below, with the mfsrestore above, do you think the upgrade will work?

Are there any other backups/images out there in the 7.X format for the 140 that people are willing to share?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## level42 (Apr 16, 2002)

Ok, here is my new plan:

.5. download the older Tigers Mfs Tools CD 
.6. boot from the cd from step .5
1. follow the steps below, using the following command line:

mfsrestore -s 127 -bzpi /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdd

2. do not expand the drive (leave it at 60 hours)
3. put drive in TiVo, complete guided setup
4. connect and upgrade to 7.x

if that works, i will the do the following:

5. remove drive from TiVo and create new image
6. restore new image to drive, and expand swap(tpip) and mfsadd

does that sound like a good plan?

thanks again,
Bill


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Unless there are issues other than LBA48, that should work.


----------



## level42 (Apr 16, 2002)

is it a reasonable assumption that the LBA48 issue could cause the problems upon upgrade to 7.x?

Thanks C3! I appreciate it,
Bill


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

7.x is LBA48-aware. That's why you should expand after getting 7.x, not before.


----------



## level42 (Apr 16, 2002)

C3, and others,

that seems to have done the trick! i am in the setup for 7.X right now, the upgrade worked fine, and i will create the image tomorrow, and restore for my full 300 hr glory. thanks for the tips!

Bill


----------

